# Tektro R580 vs. Really Old Shimano 105 Brakes



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I am getting a shiny new caad10 to replace my 1986 Trek 560, and I'm wondering if the Tektro R580 calipers that come with the caad10 (which I have read mixed reviews on) are better than the really old shimano 105 brakes I have on the Trek 560.

Having used both, I can say that the really old 105 calipers are fairly good (better than most of the brakes on the multitude of entry level carbon bikes I tested when shopping for a new bike) and seem to be on par with (if not better than) the new tektro ones.

What do you guys think?

P.S. as you can probably tell I'm fairly new to road biking. If you have any good general knowledge regarding brakes or whatever, I'd appreciate hearing it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If the brakes are like the ones in the photo, hold on to them. They are the BR-1050 series SLRs, one of the best (and possibly the lightest) calipers Shimano ever made. They have a ball-bearing pivot. If you think you need to "overhaul" them, be careful. The front pivot nut (the one with the flats you grab to center the brake) is glued to the washer. Don't break the bond thinking something is "stuck."

If you don't want the brakes, let me know. I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

wim said:


> If the brakes are like the ones in the photo, hold on to them. They are BR-1056 SLRs, one of the best (and possibly the lightest) calipers Shimano ever made. They have a ball-bearing pivot, believe it or not. If you think you need to "overhaul" them, be careful. The front pivot nut (the one with the flats you grab to center the brake) is glued to the washer. Don't break the bond thinking something is "stuck."
> 
> If you don't want the brakes, let me know. I'll take them off your hands.


haha that's crazy! I always assumed they felt so good because I adjusted them and other people just didn't take care of their brakes. I'm definitely going to switch them out then. (they do look exactly like the ones in the photo, I'll look for a serial number or something when I get home)
Thanks for the info!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't discount the R580's though. With a pad switch to some Kool Stops or Swiss Stops, the Tektro's are a really good brake.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

frdfandc said:


> Don't discount the R580's though. With a pad switch to some Kool Stops or Swiss Stops, the Tektro's are a really good brake.



+1 on the pad upgrade. It will make those Tektros perform as good as the high end stuff. Also, those SLRs are awesome. Back then, Shimano actually used 105 as their testing gruppo. The result? 105 brakes were actually better than Dura Ace brakes back then. I remember getting a full Dura Ace Paramount back then and our team mechanic actually swapped them out for 105s. He said that the SLRs were better than the Dura Ace. Guess he wasn't the only one who thought that because many of the Dura Ace bikes at the races had the same swap done to them. About two years later, Shimano gave Dura Ace the SLR brake calipers.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Weren't those old 105's single pivot though? They definitely look light. 
And like said already, the Tektro levers are great, but their pads suck. They're lighter than modern 105 brakes, and sell for about $25. $10 on better shoes make themperform like $200 ones.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Peanya said:


> Weren't those old 105's single pivot though? .


Yes, they were. You'd have to center them more often than you do dual-pivots, and you had to do it by slightly turning the pivot nut with a 15 mm cone wrench. One of the interesting things about them was that you could have the pads a good 5 mm off the rim and still get full braking action, with the 105 levers not even close to bottoming out on the bars.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

wim said:


> One of the interesting things about them was that you could have the pads a good 5 mm off the rim and still get full braking action


This is true.

I talked to someone at LBS, they said that switching them was a bad idea because my brake levers (from 2011) were intended to function with calipers from this time period, not 1986, and that the break levers would have to be pulled much further. To me it seems like this would be easily fixed by shortening the cable length....

I probably am going to just stick with the R580s though, at least for now.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Aesthetically, the new bike would be out of place with the 105 calipers. For those who have built up a particular feel of lever pull and brake application, mixing parts would feel different. For me, having that level of preciseness isn't obvious. Not that it cannot be felt but between brain and hand, it is adaptable.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kuma601 said:


> Aesthetically, the new bike would be out of place with the 105 calipers. For those who have built up a particular feel of lever pull and brake application, mixing parts would feel different. For me, having that level of preciseness isn't obvious. Not that it cannot be felt but between brain and hand, it is adaptable.


Exactly right. You adjust braking pressure every time you pull the levers, based on feedback from multiple sources (visual, pressure from deceleration, etc.). When you switch to a bike with some difference (leverage (single vs dual pivot), pad compound, rim condition) you may hit it wrong the first time you grab the brakes, based on your old muscle memory, but you adapt almost instantly, if you have more than a minimal level of skill and experience.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Breneko said:


> This is true.
> 
> I talked to someone at LBS, they said that switching them was a bad idea because my brake levers (from 2011) were intended to function with calipers from this time period, not 1986, and that the break levers would have to be pulled much further. To me it seems like this would be easily fixed by shortening the cable length....
> 
> I probably am going to just stick with the R580s though, at least for now.


I used these single pivot 105 brake until 2007 with my Campagnolo chorus brifters and they were great. In fact I didn't really notice the difference when I got dual pivot, it didn't even brake better. I think your LBS has no clues.


----------



## Sterba (Nov 6, 2011)

*R540*

I am about to buy a pair of Tektro R540s for my ancient steel Raleigh. None of the published material makes it clear whether I can get them with nutted spindles, I don't want the modern inset Allen key fixings. Any advice?


----------



## Sterba (Nov 6, 2011)

*advice please*

I want a cheap dual pivot caliper brakeset with a drop of 60mm and a nutted (not allen key) fitting and flat bar levers. Any recommendations?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sterba said:


> I want a cheap dual pivot caliper brakeset with a drop of 60mm and a nutted (not allen key) fitting and flat bar levers. Any recommendations?


Tektro has a few models that are available nutted. Look around on Velo Orange or Rivendells site for them.


----------

